# Mi experiencia con herramientas Stanley



## reMixer (Jun 15, 2018)

Hola, vivo en Chile y compré una sierra circular Stanley 1700 watts ($47.000) en Sodimac Constructor Valparaiso y me duro como ocho meses, mucho más que la "Bavaria"(marca propia de Easy), la cual no me duro mas de dos semanas, y para peor perdi la boleta, asi que la reduje a aluminio y cobre para vender.
Bueno respecto a esa primera Stanley, al tiempo perdi las llaves (Allen y la otra) por lo que para cambiarle el disco se me ocurrio trabar el rotor con un destornillador, lo cual fue un pesimo error, ya que corte un bobinado. Asi que note que iba perdiendo potencia, la abri, y se notaban un poco tostados los bobinados por sobrecalentamiento, le solde el bobinado y quedo bien aislado, recupero algo de potencia hasta que se tostó totalmente, le cambie el inducido (me costo $20.000 pesos chilenos), dduró un poco más y se quemo totalmente.
Mi padre compro otra, misma marca, para terminar el par de habitaciones que le estoy construyendo. Duro menos de tres semanas y comenzo a fallar, desde un dia que cortaba y se trabo un segundo en el corte, comenzo a fallar (yo me dije, jodio algun bobinado. Hoy la abri y estaban medio tostados la mayoria. Lo que no entiendo por que la primera duro tanto siendo que cometi ese error estúpido. Para colmo, no se donde quedo la boleta.
Cuento corto, a alguien le ha pasado estas malas experiencias con la Stanley? la primera fue error mio (mi cabeza no funciona bien)., pero la segunda, encuentro que esto no deberia ser. Como puede quemarse la aislacion o esmalte del cobre tan facil.
La otra herramienta que tengo, es un esmeril angular (aka galletera o galleta), y a pesar que suena como si se fuera a detener, fue asi desde el principio hace mas de un año y la he usado muchisimo sin que se queme.
Que experiencia han tenido con esta marca? Piensan que las Bosch serán mejores, a pesar de tener 200 watts menos (1400)
Alguien ha tenido una mala experiencia con Stanley o quizas otra marca?
No sabia donde poner este tema, por eso lo pongo aca.
Gracia por leer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2018)

Las máquinas herramientas vienen diseñadas y catalogadas de acuerdo al uso final que se les vaya a dar , ya sea para : hobby , profesional o industrial.

Es obvio que usar intensivamente una máquina desarrollada y diseñada para uso liviano llevará a eso.

Además que no vienen diseñadas para que le apuñales sus tripitas con un destornillador vil  

No he tenido malas experiencias con esas máquinas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2018)

Hola a todos , jo tengo un juego de destornilladores marca Stanley con mucho  mas de 20 años de edad que son un verdadero lujo,herramientas de premera calidad.
No se si desafortunadamente actualmente  hay en lo mercado especializado  copias chinas (falsificaciones) que seguramente son de bajisima calidad.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 16, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> la cual no me duro mas de dos semanas, y para peor perdi la boleta, asi que la reduje a aluminio y cobre para vender


Si vivas cerca, te compraba la máquina quemada, la desarmaba la volvía a bobinar...y me quedaba una buena herramienta eléctrica casi gratis...
Son motores Universales no son difíciles de arreglar, solo hay que leer como hacerlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2018)

Te hiciste la soldadora de punto para colectores ?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 16, 2018)

Estoy en eso..es que me da dudas sobre que trafo usar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2018)

Lo tengo en la otra PC en casa , Lunes lo subiré.


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 16, 2018)

Generalmente las herramientas stanley que e usado stanley son bastante buenas no me puedo quejar ,de ellas tambien ahí hay que ver cuanto trabajo le diste a la cierra de modo continuo, o la dureza de material hay que tener en cuenta que esta nueva linea de stanley de sierras de 1700 watt y 5500 revoluciones por minuto , usa carbones y hace que en trabajo continuo caliente mucho por lo que si no se la deja descanzar puede llegarse a fundir , en lo que respecta a herramientas electricas creo que las dewalt son muy buenas , las bosch e visto que estan sacando una nueva gama con motores brushless para evitar el uso de carbones, y para mi las mejores son las hilti .


----------



## pandacba (Jun 16, 2018)

No he tenido jamás problemas con ninguna herramienta de esa marca, ya sea de mano o eléctrica siempre y cuando su uso este dentro de lo previsto por el fabricante, como tiempo continuo de uso, tipo de  sierra(en este caso) y material a cortar con la misma, entre otras cosas el manual advierte sobre los espesores de distintos materiales.
No existe máquina eterna si no se la usa como es debido.
Un simple ejemplo, que te diga el manual que es capaz de cortar hasta 150mm de X materila, eso como bien informa es el máximo, lo cual implica que no debe cortarse todo el tiempo hasta esa medida ya que la máquina acabará fundica, todo el mundo cree en general sea cual sea el tipo de equipo este se pude usar todo el tiempo hasta el 100% de su ca pacidad y no es así, si quiero que mi herramienta perdure en el tiempo debo usarla dentro de un rango máximo de 50-70% cuando mucho de su capacidad.
Si deseo cortar materiales todo el tiempo de ese espesor entonces debo ir a una máquina más grande para que esta trabaje liviana.
Los criterios de como se interpreta la información es la diferencia....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 17, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos. Yo tengo un juego de destornilladores marca Stanley con mucho más de 20 años de edad que son un verdadero lujo. Herramientas de primera calidad.


Sí, así es. Yo también tengo un juego de desarmadores de marca Stanley que compré allá por 1997 y el desarmador de estrella o cruz, fácilmente ha desarmado unos 500 TV (TRC) o más, unos 200 mini componentes, unos 300 TV, Plasma, CCFL y LED, entre otras cosas más.
Su punta aún sigue dando batalla contra las de los destornilladores mecánicos (que me han durado muy poco) y apenas se le empieza a notar un pequeño desgaste. 
Esa marca de herramienta es la que uso actualmente y comprobada su calidad, la he recomendado.

Lo que también me gusta de esos desarmadores, es que se imantan fácilmente y no pierden su magnetismo tan pronto como otros.
Me gusta imantar los desarmadores porque es más fácil retirar los tornillos, ya que se quedan pegados a la punta. 
Aparte, su precio no es alto.

No recuerdo el tipo de aleación metálica que venía impresa en el cartón de venta, pero de que duran, duran.

Anécdota de trabajo:
Hace pocos días olvidé la llave del taladro para remover la broca, pero en esos casos suelo usar dos desarmadores planos para apretar o aflojar la broca.
Uno lo inserto en el orificio para la llave y con el otro hago palanca sobre los dientes del broquero.
Resultó que el desarmador de palanca se rompió al primer intento, obviamente era un desarmador chino.


----------



## ni (Jun 17, 2018)

La marca stanley de herramientas electricas, es para uso ligero, de cualquier modo si llevas la máquina a servicio y la llevas con los bobinados quemados seguramente no te harán valida la garantía.
Dewalt pertenece a la misma empresa, pero estas herramientas son para trabajo más continuo, así como Bosch, Makita, Milwaukee.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 17, 2018)

como nota de color sabian que:
_"Hoy, Stanley es la más importante marca en cuanto a herramientas y su fusión con Black and Decker en noviembre de 2009. El nombre del enorme corporativo es Stanley Black and Decker que además es dueña de marcas como DeWalt, Craftman, Lista, MacTools, Bostitch, Vidmar, Sonitrol, Proto, Aeroscout, Innerspace, Facom, Lenox, Irwin Tools, Porter Cable, así como todas las divisiones creadas con anterioridad de Stanley. "_


----------



## reMixer (Jun 17, 2018)

Muchas gracias de sus recomendaciones!
Lo que sucedio con la Stanley es que se trabó por un segundo, y como mi mente tarda en reaccionar se recalentó.
Este era el modelo.

http://www.sodimac.cl/sodimac-cl/product/2799111/Sierra-circular-1700-W/2799111

Olvide mencionar que la Sierra Stanley aun funciona pero cada vez con menos potencia, lo que indica que en algun momento se quemara completamente, revise los bobinados, y algunas espiras del rotor y del estator estan quemadas y sin aislacion ya.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y si llegara a comprar otra sierra circular? que marca me recomiendan por favor?
Pensaba en Bosch que solo da 1400 watts de potencia, y vale $64000
Bosch Sierra circular 1400 W

La otra es la DeWalt con 1400 watts también :
DeWalt Sierra circular 1400 W

Despues hay una Uberman pero nunca la habia escuchado.
Ubermann Sierra circular 7 1/4" de 1.600 W

Muchas gracias por sus recomendaciones.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 17, 2018)

Yo sinceramente no compraría otra...
Buscaría el repuesto, quizas te salga mas barato...en ML. he visto los juegos de reparación para estas herramientas, a mucho menos precio de lo que salen una nueva...
Una ventaja es que al ser una marca conocida hay repuestos..otra cosa los repuestos de la de-walt,y blac & Decker. le van perfecto..(son las mismas maquinas con diferente envase, solo cambian en la calidad de algun que otro ruleman, etc....) es mas.. hasta el motor de la amoladora angular le va....son los mismos motores universales...
Siendo la marca que es... trataria de arreglarla ...
si fuera una chinoli desconocida.. tal vez..lo pensaria 5 veces...


----------



## niguel (Jun 17, 2018)

Hablando de destornilladores todos los Stanley dieléctricos me duraron 3 meses de uso continuo por ajustar las llaves termomagnético, malos no son pero para uso continuo no se recomienda.
Quiero comprar otra marca pero cuando les digo una mejor q*ue* Stanley no saben q*ue* decirme.


----------



## josemaX (Jun 17, 2018)

niguel dijo:


> Hablando de destornilladores todos los Stanley dieléctricos me duraron 3 meses de uso continuo por ajustar las llaves termomagnético, malos no son pero para uso continuo no se recomienda.
> Quiero comprar otra marca pero cuando les digo una mejor q Stanley no saben q decirme.


Mira Wera o Wiha


----------



## reMixer (Jun 17, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Yo sinceramente no compraría otra...
> Buscaría el repuesto, quizas te salga mas barato...en ML. he visto los juegos de reparación para estas herramientas, a mucho menos precio de lo que salen una nueva...
> Una ventaja es que al ser una marca conocida hay repuestos..otra cosa los repuestos de la de-walt,y blac & Decker. le van perfecto..(son las mismas maquinas con diferente envase, solo cambian en la calidad de algun que otro ruleman, etc....) es mas.. hasta el motor de la amoladora angular le va....son los mismos motores universales...
> Siendo la marca que es... trataria de arreglarla ...
> si fuera una chinoli desconocida.. tal vez..lo pensaria 5 veces...



El motor de la amoladora que tengo es más pequeño, siendo de la misma marca. Como comenté antes, en la anterior me habia comprado el inducido, el cual costó casi la mita del costo en una herramienta nueva.
Desgraciadamente en mercadolibre Chile, no aparecen estatores. Mañana ire a preguntar al servicio tecnico para saber cuanto sale el  conjunto rotor -estator, a ver si vale la pena. Lo otro seria llevarla a un rebobinado. Voy a cotizar, total, en la cotizacion no se gasta más que el pasaje de micro (bus, bondi, camion en México).
Muchisimas gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 17, 2018

El inducido me salio alrededor de $20.000 pesos chilenos y la sierra nueva vale $48.000 aproximadamente. .


----------



## peperc (Jun 17, 2018)

niguel dijo:


> Hablando de destornilladores todos los Stanley dieléctricos me duraron 3 meses de uso continuo por ajustar las llaves termomagnético, malos no son pero para uso continuo no se recomienda.
> Quiero comprar otra marca pero cuando les digo una mejor q Stanley no saben q decirme.



mira amoladoras


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 17, 2018)

reMixer dijo:


> en la cotización no se gasta más que el pasaje de micro


Pues tienes suerte! yo cuando lleve mi amoladora de 7" me  cobraron el presupuesto , y solo para decirme que el inducido de trabajo esta quemado...   algo que yo ya sabia...


----------



## reMixer (Jun 17, 2018)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Pues tienes suerte! yo cuando lleve mi amoladora de 7" me  cobraron el presupuesto , y solo para decirme que el inducido de trabajo esta quemado...   algo que yo ya sabia...


Me referia a cotizar el precio de las partes, no llevarla a que la revisen. Por  que eso si que lo cobran.


----------



## peperc (Jun 18, 2018)

mira, te lo dire con tooodo respeto.
aca, de leer todo y los consejos, me parece que mas que fallar la maquina quien falla sos vos.
y reiteradas veces.

POR OTRO LADO podes ver en todas partes y en todo tipo de equipos  que hay :
uno de 200
otro de 300
y otro de 500

y todos estos fabricantes viven , y sobreviven y siguen produciendo.
quiero  decir que ninguno se funde.
si el de 500 tuviese la misma calidad que el de 300 , pues nadie lo compraria a 500 .
es logico.

hay cosas que debes deducir solo.
hay cosas que debes averiguar solo , sin auto-engañarte.
hay cosas que debes criticarte a ti mismo, por que si otro lo hace ( salvo que sea alguien que le tengas mucho respeto)  , pues >>> berrinche

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 18, 2018



cuervobrujo dijo:


> Pues tienes suerte! yo cuando lleve mi amoladora de 7" me  cobraron el presupuesto , y solo para decirme que el inducido de trabajo esta quemado...   algo que yo ya sabia...



ves?? este es un ejemplo.
imagina que tienes tu un negocio.
y te vienen en el dia varios ( $%"·) que "solo quieren presupuesto" o sea que pretenden que tu la desarmes, mires y verifiques y les digas 100 % seguro cuale es la falla que tu sabes o crees saber.....
y gratis....

dejate de inchar.....la verdad che... no seas  vos ( $%&%$ )  .


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 18, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> mira, te lo dire con tooodo respeto.
> aca, de leer todo y los consejos, me parece que mas que fallar la maquina quien falla sos vos.
> y reiteradas veces.
> 
> ...


_La diferencia _es que yo se la lleve para que la arregle, y el " vivo" del pseudo-tecnico...me dijo que primero me cobraba el presupuesto, y despues el arreglo.. (y como es la unica casa en mi ciudad que hace bobinados se la deje)
A lo que le respondi, esta quemado el bobinado, tenes que cambiarle, no tenes que revisar..
porque le mostre el ticket que le dio a mi hermano 15 dias antes cuando ya la revisaron..(osea ya pago el presupuesto)
Osea yo la lleve a reparar no a presupuestar, pero ellos igual la querian presupuestar, entonces le dije bueno mirala. y despues arreglala....
Le pague el presupuesto de vuelta y 2 meses despues fui a retirarla porque no la habian arreglado..nunca...
Osea tambien hay cada vivo ,, que no arregla las cosas, y te tiene las maquinas dormidas, despues de cobrarte... .
OSea : La moraleja es, estudia y repara vos mismo tus cosas, total si no las quemas no aprendes"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2018)

Presupuesto se cobra cuando "solo quieren saber" , si te la dejan para reparar ya no se debe cobrar


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 18, 2018)

Yo no cobro el presupuesto. El presupuesto es la presuposición de lo que puede costar la reparación sin revisión.
De ese costo el cliente decide si quiere dejar el equipo a revisión, ya tras la revisión se le da un costo total y definitivo.
Si el cliente decide que su equipo se revise y no acepta el costo total, entonces únicamente se le cobra la revisión.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 18, 2018)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo no cobro el presupuesto. El presupuesto es la presuposición de lo que puede costar la reparación sin revisión.
> De ese costo el cliente decide si quiere dejar el equipo a revisión, ya tras la revisión se le da un costo total y definitivo.
> Si el cliente decide que su equipo se revise y no acepta el costo total, entonces únicamente se le cobra la revisión.,



Es lo más salomónico lo que dices, asi deberia ser siempre.
Mañana ire a ver cuanto me cobran por rebobinar el estator, el inducido lo compro nuevo ($19 lucas), siempre y cuando no me salga mejor comprar una nueva en costo economico


----------



## niguel (Jun 25, 2018)

josemaX dijo:


> Mira Wera o Wiha


No existe por acá esas marcas


----------



## reMixer (Jun 25, 2018)

Descubri que la herramienta tiene bobinado de aluminio, ya no se que marca comprar, para no caer de nuevo en las garras del aluminio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Podría ser Bosch pero línea Industrial , ni Hogareña ni Profesional


----------



## reMixer (Jun 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser Bosch pero línea Industrial , ni Hogareña ni Profesional


Osea, en resumidas cuentas, saldria mejor rebobinar la que se quemó con cobre en vez de aluminio. Me han dicho que el cobre chileno es bueno, pero el esmalte no, por ende al calentarse, pierde aislacion y no dura mucho.
Lo otro, sabes si se podra rebobinar con cobre el estator y comprar el rotor nuevo (bobinado con aluminio), es decir, usar un bobinado mixto (es que el rotor es muy dificil de bobinar y cobran carisimo), mientras que por el estator el precio es razonable.
Habrá problemas al usar bobinado mixto (cobre en el estator y aluminio en el rotor)?
Muchas gracias por tus sugerencias DosMe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Todo se puede , la ventaja sería que al estar bobinada en aluminio el espacio es grande ya que el aluminio debe ser mas grueso, se debe hacer el cálculo del espesor-diámetro-sección del cobre y ponerle un porcentaje algo mayor y trabajará helada.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo se puede , la ventaja sería que al estar bobinada en aluminio el espacio es grande ya que el aluminio debe ser mas grueso, se debe hacer el cálculo del espesor-diámetro-sección del cobre y ponerle un porcentaje algo mayor y trabajará helada.


Tienes razón, seguramente ese amigo que me dijo que el cobre no tenia buen esmalte, quizas rebobinó con la misma cantidad y grosor de cobre, por eso se calentó y murio.
Es decir, aunque gaste lo mismo que sale nueva la sierra, es mejor que comprar otra más cara, pues seguro traera aluminio y a la larga joda del mismo modo.
Gracias por la sugerencia.
Con más cobre, mayor magnetismo y mejor disipación de calor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Hay alambres de cobre con esmaltes para 110 , 160 y 180 o 190 ºC de trabajo


----------



## reMixer (Jun 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay alambres de cobre con esmaltes para 110 , 160 y 180 o 190 ºC de trabajo


Osea, sabes si serviria el alambre de un transformador pro? de esos que bajan de 220 volta s a110 volts por ejempl, me refiero al esmaltado por el asunto de la temperatura. Se que hay que hacer una conversión. Sabes si bastara con desenrollar ell alambre de aluminio y medir los metros, agregando más en el de cobre para compensar la baja de la impedancia? o imperativamente habrá que pesarlo?
Gracias por tu buenisima voluntad maestro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Depende de la edad del transformador  , si es muy viejo , esos alambres no soportaban mas de 80ºC

Fijate mejor los de bobina desmagnetizadora de Tv !


----------



## reMixer (Jun 26, 2018)

El trafo no debe tener mas de 10 años pues tenia un encapsulado profesional, aparentemente es un transformador con fusible y conmutador para selección de voltaje de entrada.
Dice la ficha en internet que es de 500 VA. tiene la mitad del bobinado con alambre de 1 mm t la mitad con alambre de 0.8 aproximadamente.
Gracias por toda tu ayuda, con esto no te jorobo más compañero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Antes de matar el transformador , primero fijate que el alambre del bobinado esté suelto y se pueda desenrollar facilmente.


----------



## peperc (Jun 26, 2018)

haaaaaa gggg.....
( solo doy mi opinion, si no les gusta IGNORENME) .

hace tiempo me dijo un colega que se ESPECIALIZABA en esto , y yo lo comprobe con el tiempo que cada herramienta ES LO QUE ES ....
no es solo la bobina de el estator, ni la de el rotor, ni la mar en coche... es TODO, rulemanes, entranajes , pitos y flautas.
yo hace mucho reparaba cosas y cuando le arreglaba una cosa, al tiempo se me jorobaba otra cosa.

vos crees que si le das asi de duro como para calentar el bobinado de el motor no se te seguira recalentando ?? o que es solo el tema de el bobinado ?¿ que no se te reventara otra cosa?? 

maquina berreta = todas sus piezas berretas.
maquina buena = todas sus piezas buenas.

pero bueno, esta quien aprende luego de caerse mil veces.
igual, practicar siempre es util, se aprende.
algo .

mira, te dare una politica:
si queres dedicarte a reparar cosas berretas ( yo haria asi) : le reparo a otros sus herramientas, y con la plata que junto me compro yo, para mi una buena ( y no les digo nada) .


----------



## reMixer (Jun 26, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> haaaaaa gggg.....
> ( solo doy mi opinion, si no les gusta IGNORENME) .
> 
> hace tiempo me dijo un colega que se ESPECIALIZABA en esto , y yo lo comprobe con el tiempo que cada herramienta ES LO QUE ES ....
> ...


Tienes mucha razón. Pero la ocupaba en una habitacion que construia, tuve la mala ocurrencia de cortar muy cerca de una lata, alli fue donde se trabo un segundo y mi cabeza mala que le cuesta reaccionar, demoré en soltar el boton de encendido, me habré demorado un segundo y unas milesimas más, pero note enseguida que bajó la velocidad y salio olor a quemado. Lo que me molesta, es por que le ponen aluminio en los bobinados, que al parecer calientan más que el cobre. Quizas sea para bajar el costo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2018)

Si esta correctamente diseñado, el aluminio no genera ningun problema. Imaginate que los cables de las lineas de distribucion electrica de 132kV y de 500kV son de aluminio y manejan unos cuantos amperes sin dramas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

El kilo de alambre de cobre para bobinados andará por los 500 $

El de aluminio rondará los 150$ , pero además el bobinado pesa mucho menos así que la relación final de costo supera el 6 a 1


----------



## peperc (Jun 27, 2018)

1  o 2 segundos NO le da tiempo a un motor a nada, no se quema, no se calienta, hay inercia termica....
ya venia recontra mal parada esa maquina.

encima... estas haciendo una habitacion.. o sea que si trabajas y bastante, y tenes mano para hacer esas csoas, o sea que podes seguirla usando.

mira, es INCREIBLE algo que he observado de el ser humano es que cada quien INTERPRETA el mensaje como quiere, si yo te doy toda una explicacion para que dobles a la derecha, es posible que interpretes toda mi explicacion para que decidas doblar a la IZQUIERDA.
tema de psicologia que es dificil de entender.

yo, si se me quemo una maquina asi, y la estoy usando bastante, y si la uso en algo mio es muy posible que luego la siga usando , por que tengo experiencia, y al usare en trabajos , ....
pero vos interpretas que por todo eso ... >>>> la vas a arreglar.
ni que fuera la tia que se quebro un brazo, que me decis " pero es mi tia" ... bueno, ahi si... dale, cuidala..

pero bueno , asi es como funciona la naturaleza: prueba y error, algunos hamsters doblan para la derecha y se van al pastizal y otros doblan a la izquierda y se caen por el precipicio.
lo importante es que siempre algunos sobreevivan.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 27, 2018

igual, ojo, con todo respeto, si estas justo de dinero, pues te entiendo , me ha pasado muchas veces, ahi si es mas que comprensible.
y espero que la cosa mejore .
yo te estoy hablando en caso de que si puedas comprar, o que la diferencia sea el "apretarte " un poco para llegar.
que si vale la pena una buena.

te mando un saludo y espero que todo te salga bien.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 28, 2018)

Al final opté por comprar campo e inducido nuevo lo cual me salió $30.000 pesos chilenos en comparacion a los 50 que me salia la máquina nueva y los $50000 que me cobraban por rebobinar con cobre. Aun asi, cuando tenga dinero, hare el intento de rebobinar los materiales usados como respaldo cuando se quemen los de aluminio que le acabo de cambiar. Gracias a todos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 28, 2018



peperc dijo:


> 1  o 2 segundos NO le da tiempo a un motor a nada, no se quema, no se calienta, hay inercia termica....
> ya venia recontra mal parada esa maquina.
> 
> encima... estas haciendo una habitacion.. o sea que si trabajas y bastante, y tenes mano para hacer esas csoas, o sea que podes seguirla usando.
> ...


la habitacion en si, esta formada por palos de 2x3 pino, pero con latas de zinc por fuera (metal) y forrada con tablero mdf aglomerado por dentro, asi que la máquina no se fuerza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2018)

Antes de armarla revisale bien los rulemanes  y carbones nuevos !


----------



## reMixer (Jun 28, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Antes de armarla revisale bien los rulemanes  y carbones nuevos !


Los rulemanes son los rodamientos verdad? los carbones estan practicamente nuevos. Gracias por todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2018)

Rodamientos - bolilleros


----------

